# Scioto River Carpin' Day- Nov. 6



## tpet96

*Carp Anglers Group Ohio*

*2004 Scioto River Carping Day*



*What?: *Ohio CAG Scioto River Carping Day 
*Where?:* Scioto River, Downtown Columbus- Right in front of COSI (Center of Science and Industry) 
*When?: *Saturday, November 6- Sunrise to Sunset​Feel free to join us. There is plenty of bankspace, and plenty of fish to go around. If you need more information, feel free to contact me at 419-512-6644, or via email at [email protected] Parking w/in 100 yards of fishing area, and all concrete/pavement. We will send out a couple of people to pick up lunches if you wish to order out. If you need to know where this fishing event will be held in detail, PM me or email me your home address and I will give you directions to this location in specifics.​


----------



## RiverRat

Sounds great Shawn, kind of end the season where it started. If i remember correctly my very first carp of 2004 came on the downtown side the weekend in Feb. of our Video/bait day.

Only thing info wise i need to know is...where do you park on the COSI side? Are you allowed to park in the COSI lot right by the river?
I have never fished that side, but have always wanted too.

Hey AK, give me a shout this coming week and will meet up down there and you can show me around the venue, plus i'll bring them "home-made" spods for ya.

Scott


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Scott,
No need to park in the parking lot, you can park along the road that goes between COSI and the river. There are no "No Parking" signs there and I have asked the people that run it and they said it is prefectly okay to park your cars off to the side of the road. You will see when you get up there.

Sean


----------



## flathunter

If I dont have to work I plan to be there..lets hope for decent weather!


----------



## tpet96

Like Miso said.....but just make sure you park parallel with the road and river on the concrete part of that road  It will make sense when you get there


----------



## RiverRat

Thanks guys....i'll be there all day for sure, also i have about 3 guys coming with me so far...maybe a 4th guy too?


----------



## crappielooker

see you guys out there


----------



## RiverRat

Hey AK, i'll bring your goodies too.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

thanks maaan..


----------



## RiverRat

So who all is going to show???

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

i'm getting a few maybes from the guys in cinci.. i'm trying to drag them up..


----------



## RiverRat

Cool, would be great to fish with TimJC before the seasons end......have'nt fished with him since the Rockyfork event.

Hope to see a good turn out.

I saw Bill today making a delivery at my work..but i couldnt get away from a production line running very poorly to ask him if he was going to be there.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

not sure if tim is coming..i think bill is going to try to come, i talked to him on sunday..


----------



## TimJC

RiverRat said:


> have'nt fished with him since the Rockyfork event


No it was Buckeye...

And I'm not quite sure if I'll be there or not. I have the day off but I've been out of work all week do to a sprained ankle so money may be tight. I'll see what I can do...


----------



## RiverRat

Hey Your Right, ...lol...its been a long season.
Hey we understand man, take it easy and get yourself healed up, theres always the warmwater times over the winter out East to hook up.

Scott


----------



## cwcarper

I'll be there at least part of the time...haven't fished since the Alum Creek hurricane so it will be a good way to round out the season for me.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN

Ak, if the weather doesent hold for us to go to erie id like to come down. You got some extra equipment for a brother on the injured reserve   I might be ok with my eye rods but dont want to break any of the loomis rods!!!


----------



## crappielooker

yeah, i got spares, but bring your stuff anyways.. it will work..
oh yeah..injured reserved..i'll help push you into the river..


----------



## CPTN.CROWN

YEAH RIGHT DUDE, YOU BETTER EAT SOME WHEATIES AND PACK A LUNCH


----------



## crappielooker

still gonna try to drag those guys from cinci up here.. but somehow it looks grim..


----------



## catking

Hey guys- Somebody mind posting directions from say Cincinnati, heading north on 71? I've been there once, but don't recall the exit and directions. I probably will not make it, as it has rained all week, which puts me behind at work, but you never know. Directions please  .CATKING


----------



## crappielooker

hmmm..this is the direction from COSI website..
Take I-71 North to Exit 100A**, Front Street. 
Take Front Street North to Town Street. 
Turn left on Town Street. 
COSI is across the river on your right.
and attached is the map of the area..we will be fishing/parking right by the river..where the red area is on the map..


----------



## tpet96

Hey gang,


I will have Van-Do carp dough with me this weekend, as well as some cylindrical feeders and possibly some mixing bowls. Feel free to help yourselves. These were all given to us to pass out. I also have extra copies of the latest NACA. Please take a few and place them in a local baitshop around your area, or to hand out to "visitors" to your swim.

RiverRat......your extra copies should be there by Friday. They are in the mail. I will have your feeders/bowls set aside for you.

Mishio.....I will need your help doing some "measuring" for the CAGI. I have a 150' tape and we will mark off the section between bridges to see what we can come up with, etc. Neeed to get the ball rolling on this as I plan to have it set in stone by January.
I have a new 14' rod that was designed by myself and Countrycat and constructed by CountryCat. It will double as a Carp/Channel Cat/Hybrid Striper/Walleye Pier Casting rod. I want people to give it a shot this weekend casting it. I intend to put my Daiwa Emblem Pro big pit on it, and load it up with a 2.5 oz lead. Want some imput on it. Haven't used it yet as I haven't been fishing since I got the rod. After I land a fish on it, feel free to try casting it, etc.


----------



## crappielooker

awesome..i'll take some of the naca and the bowl...and feeders too..
can't wait to see the rod..14 ft should be a blast to cast..


----------



## RiverRat

THANKS Shawn, they will be widely used by me and my fishing buddys.

14' rod...heck yea, i'll give her a sling for sure and give ya my honest thoughts on it....man is there enough water to cast that downtown..lol

see ya there guys,
Scott


----------



## TimJC

I hope to be leaving Cincy at 6a. I hope to be there by sunrise. Save me some goodies if I'm one of the last to arrive (I'm sure Ak will be the first).


----------



## catking

DA KING !!! will be heading up in the morning. Be nice to see all you carpers again.Even Ohio's most hated angler  ......... I'll have a wanna be carper riding shotgun  .See you all there !! ~**~


----------



## RiverRat

Well my buddy Jake and I went down to check out the area and chum a spot, man it was windy as all heck..we casted a rod each while we were tossing chum out. It only took me 10 mins and the first run sounded...as we landed my fish, his rod sounded off, he lost his to a snag...and we had a few other runs, but DANG there are a LOT of snags in this stretch of the river..geez! Only one fish on the mat in 1.5 hrs, but lots of action, all other fish were lost to snags...better bring lots of rigs guys & dress warm, they say mid to upper 50's, but the winds are going to be up to 20mph.!!

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Oh yea and Tim.......YES AK will of course be the first there, hes going to be there at 6:00am....GEEZ US!!
I will be there around 7ish to insure AK is not "pay-lake'in" my chummed spot...lol


----------



## crappielooker

dood..dont worry about it...i'll take my sweet time gettin there tomorrow..


----------



## TimJC

I'm leaving from Cincy now. I should still be there at sunrise (gotta get gas, coffee & money).


----------



## RiverRat

Well since noone else has posted yet.....

I arrived at COSI at 6:30am and was the first to arrive(yes i finally beat AK to an event..lol). About 20 mins later Ak shows up, i was just sitting up my rods.
I probably got the first fish around 7:30am, a small low single digit fish, but a start.
TimJC showed up around day break, followed by Phil, CW & Catking and our South African gentleman and his 2 boys(sorry i can never seem to remember his name?)...then Sean, John & his son..then Shawn showed up.
I got some other single digit fish and im sure Tim got one not long after he set up and got rods in the water.
My buddy Jake showed and fished next to me and started to kick my butt on MY baits, My method mix fished over MY chum...geez!..lol
I think his big fish went 17 lbs.
The bite was on and off all through out the morning, but slowed down a LOT in the afternoon. I did manage 2 nice fish with the first going 16 lbs then another at 18lbs...we got a lot of hits, but 1/2 of them were lost to unseen snags.
I know together Jake & I lost atleast 12 rigs(maybe more)...man!

Bill showed up also in the afternoon times, good to see ya again Bill.
Also my other Fishing partner Dave showed up late afternoon to see what was happening...both of these guys will be joining CAG this winter as they see just how much fun we all have.

Well i wish i could report that everyone caught loads of fish and the bite lasted all day, but it was not to happen...I think Jake & I ended up with around 10 fish total....Tim caught one, Our friends from S. A. caught a few and CW got into a few too.....and not to forget Sean's Ultra Light carp that ended up being hand-lined in..lol...only you Sean  .

Well was great to see the Ohio guys once more before the cold sets in and puts an end to another season of Fish-Ins...i had a blast this year at the events i could attend....as always, great to spend bank time with great guys, no matter what the fishings like. 

Shawn, THANKS A TON for the "freebies", they will be widely used(caught my last 2 fish on those feeders)..thanks again.



And oh yea, first ever gathering that i sat close to AK and was not HIS "net boy", this time he was our net boy and did a great job(joke'in buddy..just joke'in    )....also i think Ak went fishless for the first time...hehehe..good luck out on the Ohio river buddy.

Scott

I closed the session with a run at the end as the sun set...but lost it to logs along the bank.....man!


----------



## catking

It was a great day to be out enjoying the scenes of downtown Columbus and being with good people. I enjoyed the day and it was good to see some old friends again. Hook,Line&Sinker (Bill) showed up in the afternoon. Hadn't seen him for ages, same with Johnstown John. Thier was a comical minute that needs to be said. Miso Ohio had a carp spool his ultra light rod, and when he made it to his rod he grabbed the line as it was heading out to sea  . With the help of John and his son, they proceeded to try and tie the line back on the reel. What a freakin sight!!! I wished I had it on video  But the FINALLY succeeded, and a carp of around 7-8 pounds was finally banked. Thanks tpet for getting this together, and thanks for the carpin baits and supplies  . Great Time guys!!!............. CATKING


----------



## RiverRat

Only Picture i have of the day, my biggest at 18 lbs.
I think Sean took some also, he'll post them hopefully.

Scott


----------



## tpet96

Was a good time as usual gang. Just woke up. LOL. No sleep for 3 days really gets to you after a while.  Anywho.......looking forward to next year already. Hope we can get something together in December or January. ANd for the record.......I went fishless yesterday


----------



## RiverRat

Shawn, i'll send ya the pic. i have for the CAG Ohio site write up......and if you venture East during the winter, give me a shout.

Scott


----------



## tpet96

Sounds like a plan


----------



## crappielooker

yes, i went fishless..but thats ok.. im just waiting for that monster to come and hit my bait..  
i'll post some pics later..need some sleep here..
oh!!..and from now on, i'll call that bumper "the leaded bumper" i knew it got about 10 leads and twice as much hair rigs off of me..


----------



## RiverRat

Hey just have'in a little fun ribbin the CARP KING...HEHEHE.
Hey normally your the one catching and the rest of us watching.

Yea, i lost a ton of rigs, to the point i had to start retieing on the bank which i NEVER have to do!!

Hey when your all rested, how about sending any pics. of my fish this summer from Alum you took...i was looking through all my pics. and there is a big gap in the dates when i was fish with you......i think your the one that took most of the pics. those weeks, if you still have them just e-mail them to me.

Also, i wouldnt spend too much money getting that "crown" sized to fit ya.....next year you'll have a tough time keeping it     

Scott


----------



## cwcarper

Had a great time at the season-ending outing on the Scioto. It's always a different experience fishing in that type of setting, surrounded by the city of Columbus. It was good to fish with all the carpers one last time before the cold weather sets in. I managed a couple of fat carp, with my largest going somewhere in the low teens. I've got a couple of pics to post once i get them downloaded (if the quality is good enough). Anyway, it was a good time and i hope to see you all on the bank next year.


----------



## crappielooker

i just remembered that a few of us brave souls will be carping thru the ice this winter..so, technically, you can't really say the season has ended just yet.. 
can you imagine a 30 coming thru the ice ??  heck, a low teens would be pretty cool too..


----------



## RiverRat

lol....well as i can remember, the begining of this season, i fished the day after a very big snow storm and caught my first of three 30's this season(my first carp was caught the first week of Feb.). So you know i'll be fishing the coldwater(along with smallmouth bass), so another 30+ lber for me is not out of the question for 2004..BUT it will be on open water, no ice for me thanks. 
Most guys have already put up there gear, for them the season has ended...as far as the very few of us who know better than to quit this early.....good luck to all that brave the cold season.

To me the season doesnt end til mid-night Dec. 31st...and the new season starts Jan. 1st 12:01am.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Oh........i almost forgot...to those who had to leave early, you guys missed the "photo shoot" that went on over on the other side under the bridge....WOW....all i can say on a family site is....long blonde hair, tan, very small red top, very short blue & white hot pants and a red/white & blue umbrella.....God bless America!!

Just wish i was far sighted instead of near sighted...DANG IT!


----------



## TimJC

RiverRat said:


> Oh........i almost forgot...to those who had to leave early, you guys missed the "photo shoot" that went on over on the other side under the bridge....WOW....all i can say on a family site is....long blonde hair, tan, very small red top, very short blue & white hot pants and a red/white & blue umbrella.....God bless America!!
> 
> Just wish i was far sighted instead of near sighted...DANG IT!


Yeah that definitely made fishing conditions bearable. It must have kept us occupied for nearly an hour.

The funny thing was that there were some guys on the bridge watching us watch the festivities.


----------



## RiverRat

Come on guys...i know there where more pics. taken..lets see them!

Scott


----------



## Miso_Ohio

I got a few pics I will try and get uploaded by tomorrow night, maybe tonight if I get drunk enough. Trying to get the christmas shopping done ahead of time so I am running behind. I hate crowds and lines at stores, I need to get it all done before Thanksgiving or else I go postal


----------



## crappielooker

ok dood..gimme 2 seconds..


----------



## crappielooker

ok..i got 2 pictures from this event..this first one is jake and his big one..not sure the size..
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=3341


----------



## crappielooker

and heres tim with his catch..
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=3342&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500


----------



## RiverRat

Sean...lol...trust me i FULLY understand.

Thanks AK, if im correct, Jakes big fish of the day was 17lbs.

Not sure how to discribe that look on Tims face...lol

Scott


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Sorry Guys I didn't get many pictures but this is what I got









*Scott's Friend Jake with a nice carp*










*The River rat from Afar, nice background*










*The River rat Close Up, I think it looked better from a far*










*Miso with the "Soon To be Legend Ultra Light Spooler", sorry for the bad pic *


----------



## cwcarper

Here are my only pics from the Scioto River fishing day...both fish were very chunky and were landed on plain sweetcorn stuffed in a PVA bag.

My first of the day...maybe even my first carp ever in November.










This one was a bit bigger...had quite a big gut which didn't really show in the picture.


----------



## RiverRat

Great pics CW, i knew you hit a few, but didnt get to see them..thanks for posting.

Sean..."I think it looked better from a far"..are you talking about the picture, the carp..or ME...?..lol

Funny thing i thought about after that event was if you look at all the events this year, the very last event produced some big carp for the time of year, only 10 hrs fishing time...compared to the others that lasted most of the weekend...lol

I know in our area the 4 big fish were two 16lbers, one 17 lber & one 18 lber....not bad for a quick event i say! Heck my big fish for the 2004 event year was 19 lbs. from East harbor...only 1 lb. bigger than my COSI biggest..geez!

Shawn, we really need to work in more RIVER events for CAG sometime in the coming seasons.......i will be holding some OCC "gatherings" myself in 2005 on rivers like the Scioto, Muskingum & Ohio r...everyone on here is more than welcome to join us and i will be posting an event sced. late Dec. And NO i will NOT sced. any of our OCC "gatherings" on any weekendS of the Ohio CAG events.

More info to come in late Dec. to those interested. I just have to figure them out against my work sced. & the CAG ohio to be 100% sure of the dates. 

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

just set the dates.. you know i'll try to show up.......a couple days ahead of time..LOL..


----------



## RiverRat

LOL...i'll set the dates...and give ya the AREA...but not the exact location until the day before the event....lol...hehehehahaha     

Scott


----------



## cwcarper

I'd definitley like to try spending more time fishing the rivers...and i'd try to make it to a couple of your river events. Didn't have the time this year to put in to finding good spots on the rivers...


----------



## catking

Just an observation on my part. Rivers are way to unpredictable for scheduled events so far in the future. Plus you must have a sheltered area of some type, plus restroom facilities. I'm talking scheduled CAG events. I believe that is why they are held in state parks. The lakes and parks has all the above mention. Plus looking at a calander say for next June, if it was at a river, then we get 5" of rain a few days before that event, then you are screwed. I believe that's the reason all CAG events are lake held. That all makes sense to me  River events would be fantastic if people could guarantee decent weather. I too love rivers.............CATKING


----------



## flathunter

Da King cant catch fish at rivers or lakes.. Unless I teach him.


----------



## catking

flathunter taught DA KING !!! so well that I fished 3 times this season  Glad those lessons were free.........  .Got new #1 reel in the mail today  .............................~**~


----------



## flathunter

Zebco 33 or 202 King? They are both good reels!


----------



## catking

.......  .............


----------



## RiverRat

I agree that rivers cant be predicted too far in advance....BUT the time of year has a ton to add to this...spring lots of rain...but where i fish the water can jump up 9 ft from summer pool and still be plenty fishable(to me its the best fishing time to be had)....summer, heck the dog days are tough anywhere, but the rivers still produce when lakes wont give up fish...fall, man just like a few weeks ago....id say 30-35 carp a pcs. was the total...plus a good mix of Buffs, which our event lakes dont give up.

Also the location of the river makes a BIG difference, i wouldnt think of hollding an event down in the southern area on the Ohio...no way! You guys get slammed by the two biggest flowing inland rivers..Scioto & Muskingum...ive seen lots of times when the state has had lots of rain and all the rivers are blown out, i can head out EAST and the Ohio r. water is perfect..but its at flood stage in Cinn.
As long at Pittsburg doesnt get slammed by rain, its all good where i fish.

Well see how it goes, i'd rather fish a river than a lake any day...IMO they hold the biggest fish in the State.

Scott


----------



## catking

No way does rivers hold bigger carp than lakes, IMO  All your huge carp were caught in lakes, which makes me believe the biggest carp are lake locked............ CATKING


----------

